# Havana Honeys Del Sol (Honey) Cigar Review - Worst cigar for the money.



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I got one of these today, 1 word: Deplorable.

The 
"Honey" flavor is artificial sweetener cunningly applied to the end of the cigar to cover up...

Read the full review here: Havana Honeys Del Sol (Honey) Cigar Review - Worst cigar for the money.


----------

